# New forum member pro welder



## Weldin638nyc (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey all, I'm posting here simply because I want to contribute to the community and I do not know where else to put it.  so if I'm posting this in the wrong place please message me and let me know and I'll take it down and post in the appropriate one. 

 anyway I'm not bragging or boasting or anything like that but, I'm very new to Machining, meaning I took some courses in college etc etc but my primary job is a Steamfitters and a specialty welder and I weld things for a living.  so if I can exchange and Welding knowledge for in Machining knowledge ide be delighted. 

I've welded almost every metal or allow to exay standards or pipe in a nuclear plant (I'm sure I'm not alone here) but if I can help let me know.


----------



## brino (Aug 7, 2018)

Welcome aboard!
It sounds like you'll have lots of advice an experience to "trade".
-brino


----------



## royesses (Aug 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You will find the forum to be a gold mine of knowledge.

Roy


----------



## Martin W (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm glad you found the forum.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 8, 2018)

Cool man! Lots of us could use some help with our crappy welds (me for one) so
welcome to the forum
Mark


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 8, 2018)

My hobby does not include welding, but I have no hesitation to offer advice/suggestions about lathe and mill work.  Welcome!


----------



## Weldin638nyc (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks guys I definitely appreciate it!


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 7, 2019)

Its 6 months late, but I could use some advice on 6010 1/8” and 5/32 7018 excalibur , on 1/2” steel plate
Cr


----------



## Weldin638nyc (Feb 7, 2019)

brino said:


> Welcome aboard!
> It sounds like you'll have lots of advice an experience to "trade".
> -brino


Sorry I missed this, I'm a steamfitter by trade


----------



## Weldin638nyc (Feb 7, 2019)

Cr23484 said:


> Its 6 months late, but I could use some advice on 6010 1/8” and 5/32 7018 excalibur , on 1/2” steel plate
> Cr


Sure, what can I help you with 


Cr23484 said:


> Its 6 months late, but I could use some advice on 6010 1/8” and 5/32 7018 excalibur , on 1/2” steel plate
> Cr


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 7, 2019)

i am using a 1989 miller dialarc hf
Been practicing on flat steel plate 1/2”
I am having a problem running stringers on a 45 degree on 1/2” thick 3 by 3 angle iron
What is the key to getting straight tight stringers?
With 7018 on flat plate, what is key to getting the slag to peel off on its own?
Thank you very much


----------



## Cr23484 (Feb 13, 2019)

Did I scare you away?


----------



## Rootpass (Nov 4, 2019)

Lol. Might have. 
5/32” 7018 is a big rod to run. Lots of molten slag while welding and plenty of metal too.
Unless you have to use 5/32” I think you’d be much better off buying 5 pounds of Lincoln 
7018 in 3/32” size. It’s the size most often used on pipe welding jobs. Much easier to control. 6” schedule 120 is where I would typically start using 1/8” 7018. 
1/8” 7018 on 3/8” thick (or thicker)plate. Otherwise, 3/32” will do anything you’d want with a lot more control of your bead width etc. it’s just easier to run and you’d be in the 80 amp range. Give or take.
Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome to this bunch. Teach and learn away.


----------

